# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Agua amarelada

## Bruno M P Simões

Boas. Gostaria de saber se me podem ajudar em relação à agua do meu aquario estar amarelada.
Será porque não uso por enquanto agua de osmose?

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Tens macro algas no teu aquário. Se tiveres muitas no fim do fotoperíodo elas fazem a água ligeiramente amarelada.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Ola
Nao tens amonia no aquario? usas carvao?

----------


## Cesar Pinto

eu conseguia resolver isso no meu aqua com o carvao activado.
usas?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Podes resolver o problema com carvão activado ou ozono.

Boa sorte

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola atodos 
eu estou de acordo com o amigo Cesar Pinto
isso com  carvão activado  é capaz de aclarear.
Um abraço 
Henrique de Jesus

----------


## Constantino Filho

Faça uma boa TPA e coloque Carvão Ativado no Sump e resolva seu problema :SbOk3:

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

Boa noite.
Desculpem só responder agora mas não tinha net disponivel.
Coloquei uma resina para remover fosfastos, materia organica e toxicas.
Ficou um pouco mais limpa, mas não totalmente. A agua continua um amarela além de os animais estarem de boa saúde.
o que fazer?

----------


## Rui Bessa

> Faça uma boa TPA e coloque Carvão Ativado no Sump e resolva seu problema


Eu seguia o que o Constantino diz :Pracima:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boa noite.
> Desculpem só responder agora mas não tinha net disponivel.
> Coloquei uma resina para remover fosfatos, matéria orgânica e tóxicas.
> Ficou um pouco mais limpa, mas não totalmente. A agua continua um amarela além de os animais estarem de boa saúde.
> o que fazer?


 :Olá: Bom dia Bruno
As trocas parciais da agua ajudarão substancialmente a eliminar esse problema. O Uso do Carvão activado e/ou de ozono indicado acima por vários membros, é um complemento também muito útil que de resto é usado em base regular por muitos membros do nosso fórum.
Lê este artigo para melhor compreenderes  importância das trocas parciais de água e o muito que te podem ajudar não só relativamente ao problema que apresentas como em outros aspectos também importantes.

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7885

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

já agora em relação ao carvão activado, como é que sabemos que o carvão traz fosfatos!!!???

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

Boa tarde.
Faço TPAs uma vez por mês, mais ou menos 100 litros de agua do Portinho da Arrabida, e tenho obtido bons resultados.
Mesmo assim, alem de melhorar substancialmente, não fica totalmente cristalina.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boa tarde.
> Faço TPAs uma vez por mês, mais ou menos 100 litros de agua do Portinho da Arrabida, e tenho obtido bons resultados.
> Mesmo assim, alem de melhorar substancialmente, não fica totalmente cristalina.


Qual o tamanho do aqua? para ter uma ideia da percentagem trocada.  :Admirado:  

Se melhora substancialmente, mas não fica cristalina como queres...quer dizer que tens que fazer as TPAs mais frequentemente! It's simple :HaEbouriffe:  
A ideia está bem acente no artigo do A.Calfo que o Pedro colocou aqui o link!

----------


## Julio Macieira

> já agora em relação ao carvão activado, como é que sabemos que o carvão traz fosfatos!!!???


Olá Ricardo

Coloca um pouco de carvão activo num copo com agua de osmose e faz o teste aos fosfatos. Com facilidade poderás observar se o carvão em causa tem fosfatos.

Atenção que o carvão deve ser previamente exaguado em agua de osmose.

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

Boa tarde.
O meu aquário tem 3 meses de montagem, tem 150 cm de cumprimento, 80 de largura e 50 cm de altura, tendo a SUMP 1 metro por 40 cm por 50, o que deve dar + ou - 700 ou 800 litros.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> Boa tarde.
> O meu aquário tem 3 meses de montagem, tem 150 cm de cumprimento, 80 de largura e 50 cm de altura, tendo a SUMP 1 metro por 40 cm por 50, o que deve dar + ou - 700 ou 800 litros.


Quer dizer que fazes TPA's de pouco mais de 12%, penso que é pouco.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Bruno  :Olá:  

Pessoalmente concordo com o companheiro Constantino. Apenas invertia o sentido da opção.

Colocava o carvão (200gr) 3 dias antes de efectuar a troca de agua. No final dos 3 dias, retirava o carvão e fazia a troca de agua.

Penso que resolvias o teu problema.  :yb665:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá Bruno  
> 
> Pessoalmente concordo com o companheiro Constantino. Apenas invertia o sentido da opção.
> 
> Colocava o carvão (200gr) 3 dias antes de efectuar a troca de agua. No final dos 3 dias, retirava o carvão e fazia a troca de agua.
> 
> Penso que resolvias o teu problema.


Boas...

Não querendo entrar em controvérsias, discordo do Júlio, pois qual a vantagem de estar a saturar carvão activo retirando as substâncias químicas da água que vai para o esgoto?

Não será mais vantajoso retirá-las e diluir as restantes substâncias (com a TPA) e depois então retirá-las com o carvão? Até porque desta forma o carvão vai ficar saturado muito mais tarde... E poupamos alguns euros com a maior duração do carvão

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá José Franciso  :Olá:  


A agua nova, é agua nova. Essa não tem poluentes, nem necessita do carvão activo a retirar-lhe propriedades.

Não uso nem recomendo o uso permanente de carvão no aquario. O seu uso parcial em pequenas doses e apenas quando necessário (como é o caso) penso ser o mais eficáz e mesmo o mais económico.

Em minha opinião 3 dias de carvão é mais que suficiente para "limpar" a agua do aquario. Se em seguida podermos efectuar uma TPA, ficamos com o sistema "limpo" e com todos os elementos necessários ao sistema.

Pessoalmente, utilizo o carvão apenas por 24 horas antes de efectuar uma TPA. Depois disso retiro-o e guardo-o no frigorifico, até a proxima utilização.




> Não querendo entrar em controvérsias, discordo do Júlio, pois qual a vantagem de estar a saturar carvão activo retirando as substâncias químicas da água que vai para o esgoto?


Se o carvão satura em 3 dias, que fica ele lá a fazer o resto do tempo?

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas, Júlio  :Olá:  

A questão não é se a água nova tem ou não tem poluentes (poderá ter ou não), a questão trata de se reduzir a concentração de poluentes no aquário, como tal se retirares uma quantidade X de água (com hipotéticos) com poluentes e adicionares uma água (hipoteticamente) limpa, vais diluir os poluentes que ficaram pela água do aquário (acho que até aqui concordas, verdade?).

Adicionando carvão activo, este vai reduzir ainda mais os poluentes, absorvendo uma muito menor quantidade de químicos do que se fosse adicionado à água com a concentração máxima de poluentes. Resultado (provável) não digo que a água fique mais ou menos limpa que com a outra forma de emprego do carvão, por ti sugerida (só fazendo estudos e é possível que até seja a mesma coisa), no entanto o carvão vai certamente durar mais tempo, pois a saturação irá ser atingida muito mais tarde!

 :SbOk:   Um Abraço.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá:  

As trocas de agua (como no caso exposto) apenas removem 10% dos poluentes. Penso que deveriamos "tratar" 100% da agua do aquario com carvão e deixarmos o sistema tranquilo" depois da troca agua. 

Volto a referir, que em minha opinião quando colocamos agua nova, não devemos utilizar carvão activo no aquario.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá de novo  
> 
> As trocas de agua (como no caso exposto) apenas removem 10% dos poluentes. Penso que deveriamos "tratar" 100% da agua do aquario com carvão e deixarmos o sistema tranquilo" depois da troca agua. 
> 
> Volto a referir, que em minha opinião quando colocamos agua nova, não devemos utilizar carvão activo no aquario.


Mais uma vez,  :Olá:  

Júlio, em que estudo te baseias para dizer que as TPA apenas removem 10% da água (pode ser que sim), questiono-me quanto à veracidade dessa informação, e passo a explicar com o que me faz sentido, a proporção de poluentes retirada deverá aumentar, conforme a quantidade de litros de água substituída pela TPA, ou não? 

Posso no entanto concordar com o facto de os poluentes nunca se conseguirem baixar para zeros, com as TPA, ou com qualquer outro método ao nosso alcance.

Mas mais uma vez, não é o facto da quantidade dos poluentes que a água tem, que eu citei para a questão, mas sim o aproveitamento que damos ao carvão activo, sendo que (suponha-mos que a tua afirmação é válida) mesmo com menos 10% de poluentes a razão que indiquei é válida!

No entanto, sem estudos, acho que vai continuar a valer a máxima: "Cada cabeça, sua sentença", onde que a experiência das duas hipóteses é enriquecedora!  :SbOk2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Mais uma vez,  
> 
> Júlio, em que estudo te baseias para dizer que as TPA apenas removem 10% da água (pode ser que sim), questiono-me quanto à veracidade dessa informação, e passo a explicar com o que me faz sentido, a proporção de poluentes retirada deverá aumentar, conforme a quantidade de litros de água substituída pela TPA, ou não?
> 
> Mas mais uma vez, não é o facto da quantidade dos poluentes que a água tem, que eu citei para a questão, mas sim o aproveitamento que damos ao carvão activo, sendo que (suponha-mos que a tua afirmação é válida) mesmo com menos 10% de poluentes a razão que indiquei é válida!
> 
> No entanto, sem estudos, acho que vai continuar a valer a máxima: "Cada cabeça, sua sentença", onde que a experiência das duas hipóteses é enriquecedora!


Olá de novo José  :Olá:  

Se a TPA é de 10% do volume total da agua do aquario, apenas 10% dos poluentes vão ser removidos. Não me parece que sejam necessários grandes estudos para esta conclusão  :Admirado:  

Repara no seguinte José.

Que o carvão activo pode resolver o problema do nosso Bruno, parece-me que as opiniões são unânimes.

Não pretendo convencer ninguem a optar pela minha metedologia, simplesmente estou a partilhar o meu modo de actuação que me tem dado bons resultados. Durante muito tempo utilizei o carvão permanentemente no sistema tambem, e apenas o trocava quase de 2 em 2, se não 3 em 3 mêses.

Pessoalmente, estou hoje em dia convencido que o carvão activo ao fim de 8 dias não faz absolutamente nada no aquario, a não ser reter porcaria.

----------


## David Lemos

Tambem estou de acordo com o  procedimento do Juca, ainda mais para quem faz TPA s de agua natural. Estar a por o carvao depois da TPA era eliminar elementos naturais bons para o nosso aquario!
100 litros de tpa por mes  para um aqua dessa dimensao, que ainda nao esta estabilizado, é muito pouco! Acho que ate nao precisavas de carvao...
aqui estao as minhas ideias
Uma pergunta Juca, relavas o carvao com agua de osmose antes do meter no frigorifico?
Abraços




PS: Ainda estás casado? é que se faço isso acho que......

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Tambem estou de acordo com o procedimento do Juca, ainda mais para quem faz TPA s de agua natural. Estar a por o carvao depois da TPA era eliminar elementos naturais bons para o nosso aquario!
> Uma pergunta Juca, relavas o carvao com agua de osmose antes do meter no frigorifico?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Ainda estás casado? é que se faço isso acho que......


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Olá David

Sim. Passo o carvão por agua de osmose e guardo-o humido num recipiente herméticamente fechado no frigorifico.

Já agora no artigo do nosso amigo Ricardo Miozzo sobre carvão activo, pode ler-se o seguinte:




> A introdução de carvão ativado de boa qualidade pode fazer a água aumentar sua transparência em até 1.000 vezes em 48 a 72 horas. Por causa disso, é necessário cuidado ao usar carvão ativado pela primeira vez.


Que tiver interesse no artigo completo, poderá consultar o elo (link)

http://www.reefforum.net/showpost.ph...41&postcount=1

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá de novo José  
> 
> Se a TPA é de 10% do volume total da agua do aquario, apenas 10% dos poluentes vão ser removidos. Não me parece que sejam necessários grandes estudos para esta conclusão


Sim, ok caso a TPA seja de 10%, e passando a concordar contigo acredito inclusive que possa até retirar menos de 10%. No entanto e não me contradizendo quanto maior a TPA maior a quantidade de poluentes retirados. 




> Repara no seguinte José.
> 
> Que o carvão activo pode resolver o problema do nosso Bruno, parece-me que as opiniões são unânimes.
> 
> Não pretendo convencer ninguem a optar pela minha metedologia, simplesmente estou a partilhar o meu modo de actuação que me tem dado bons resultados. Durante muito tempo utilizei o carvão permanentemente no sistema tambem, e apenas o trocava quase de 2 em 2, se não 3 em 3 mêses.
> 
> Pessoalmente, estou hoje em dia convencido que o carvão activo ao fim de 8 dias não faz absolutamente nada no aquario, a não ser reter porcaria.


Sim, claro que concordo que o carvão activo, poderá ser uma boa, senão mesmo a melhor e talvez mais barata solução, para o problema do Bruno!

Em relação à questão de convenceres alguém, muito longe de mim, dizer que a tua metodologia não presta ou não funciona! Até porque o que referi foi: «No entanto, sem estudos, acho que vai continuar a valer a máxima: "Cada cabeça, sua sentença", onde que a experiência das duas hipóteses é enriquecedora!». 

Como tal, a tua experiência poderá ser bastante rica, tirando desde já a possível conclusão de que «o carvão activo ao fim de 8 dias não faz absolutamente nada no aquário, a não ser reter porcaria».

No entanto e para reforçar a minha ideia, quanto menos poluentes tiver a água, mais tempo de vida útil e eficácia terá o carvão activo!

Mas como tu também não pretendo convencer ou entrar em conflito de ideias contigo ou com alguém...  :SbOk2:  

Um abraço.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ...Estar a por o carvao depois da TPA era eliminar elementos naturais bons para o nosso aquario!
> ...


Boas, David...  :Olá:  

Por isso se fazem TPA's e se adicionam elementos traço...  :Wink: 

No entanto continuo a dizer... Não quero entrar em conflito com alguém, pois passando a citar o Ricardo Miozzo no artigo que o Júlio colocou:




> ...O assunto é muito controverso, portanto é muito difícil determinar se é necessário manter carvão ativado permanentemente no aquário ou não. Sugiro que se experimente para obter resultados puramente empíricos e manter um certo padrão de acordo com o que se observar.
> ...


Um abraço e que esta discussão tenha mais intervenientes, pois parece-me interessante!

P.S. - Não editei o anterior, pois pareceu-me mais correcto desta forma!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde
Talvez seja altura de falar nisto, mas há já muito tempo que ando para obter este teste e nada. Parece-me que na situação em causa e não só, é importante sabermos o teor de orgânicos refractários na agua e a Salifert disponibiliza tal teste, que tal fazerem a avaliação em causa com o teste em causa? 
já o conhecem? 
já experimentaram? 

Há muitos anos atrás usei e pretendo voltar a usar mas mesmo quem me disponibiliza ps testes salifert está com dificuldade para o obter (vá-se lá saber porque é que não lho entregam) e francamente não me dispus a procurar por outra via. :yb665:  

A ideia é saber para além dos fosfatos e nitratos que mais coisas "esquisitas" andam na agua e que não conseguimos remover, os tais refractários. Isso pode explicar casos de que se sabe não termos nitratos ou fosfátos mas a coisa continua a não funcionar bem (que nem uma mula teimosa  :yb624: ), ora poderão ser os tais orgânicos refractários :Prabaixo: que até dão cor amarelada á agua, isso pode fazer a diferença e ajudar a ajustar melhor as trocas parciais de água, a manutenção em geral, a gestão do sistema.

vejam aqui:

http://www.tmc-ltd.co.uk/aquarium/salifert-marine.asp

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Salifert-Org...QQcmdZViewItem

e aqui a 13 euros e 84 cêntimos:
http://www.aquaristic.net/aquaristik...profitest.html 

http://www.aqua2004.de/product_info....eerwasser.html

(sim está em alemão :yb665:  :EEK!: , mas é só para terem uma ideia)

http://www.coralculture.co.uk/shop/i...s_id=17&page=2

http://www.aquacave.com/TestKits.aspx

http://www.aquacave.com/detail.aspx?ID=572

 
Penso que esta é a embalagem antiga.

http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/s...uct_ID=st-torg




> 50 tests
> 
> Suitable for both marine and freshwater aquariums.
> 
> This test will give an impression of the overall pollution levels caused by phenols and many other types of organic compounds.



Penso que esta é a embalagem nova.

Até à data não vi aqui no forum menção a este teste que já usei e quero voltar a usar, o que me causa estranheza, mas às tantas eu é que ando desactualizado ou desatento.
Bem fica a sugestão.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Ora aqui está um teste que poderá ser o tira teimas desta questão e ajudar o Bruno na Solução.... Org Profi test! :Pracima:   :Pracima:  

Um abraço.  :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

Bem... até agora sei que 2 coisas são fundamentais:
Trocas de agua, com frequência, e o carvão (na minha opinião concordo com o Julio... dois ou três dias antes da TPA.

----------

